# sometimes



## leggo_chinowski (Sep 2, 2013)

when i meet traveling girls i always want to offer to let them take a shower and have a meal at my place but never do because i'm sure they will be frightened. sucks. i want to be nice, but well I'm sure it'll go all sideways


----------



## eske silver (Oct 19, 2013)

Yea, it's tough that men in general get such a bad rep from creepers. And on the road, especially alone, a girls gotta stay safe and not put themselves into precarious situations - for instance, alone at a creepers house, naked.
Ain't a creeper, is'ya?


----------

